# Was haltet Ihr von Phonegap ?



## javaner08 (8. Dez 2013)

Was haltet Ihr von Phonegap als Alternative zur Entwicklung von jeweils nativen iOS / Android-Apps mit Objective-C bzw. Java ?

PhoneGap ? Wikipedia


----------

